# Court Sides With EPA



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Federal District Court sided with the EPA on personal information of livestock operations.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=b88006fa-b53c-4980-88e5-e3a4e3a4d33e


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The judges need a good dose of vitamin L.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I wonder how the honorable judge would feel if different government agencies began releasing the personal information gathered about him or his immediate family?


----------

